# Any thoughts on drinking water for health reasons.



## postman (7 Aug 2012)

I have decided to start drinking more water due to a funny urine colour.It's surprised me what it does for you,according to the web.
Any thoughts on 8 glasses a day.


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2012)

I always aim for this and probably exceed it most days. As I don't drink tea, coffee or alcohol, I tend to have a glass of water when others are drinking something "more exciting."

I have no idea if it's good for me or bad for me but it's a habit I've got into.


----------



## MattL (7 Aug 2012)

If you piss Tizer, drink more water. If it's clear, you're well-hydrated.


----------



## Octet (7 Aug 2012)

If it starts to smell or it is painful when urinating then go to the doctors as it could suggest something more serious.
Water is needed by your body, some like to get it through drinking tea whilst others get it through drinking it on it's own. Nothing wrong with it providing you don't go stupid with it (you can die from over-hydration, eventually).

Eight Glasses per day is a good amount, although pace it, there is no point in drinking as much as you can in the morning then having nothing until the afternoon.
As MattL suggested, in general clear urine is a good sign.


----------



## vernon (7 Aug 2012)

There's divided opinions on water drinking. Some claims were masse about it boosting kids abilities to learn and were subsequently debunked. The colour of urine is not a direct indicator of health or hydration and self diagnosis of hydration is at best unreliable. You solid consult your GP if you are concerned about the colour.

For some my urine is currently Hungarian beer coloured and I have early morning headaches when I wake up. I wonder if they is a connection....


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2012)

Pee should be relatively clear - if it's not you need to drink more.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Aug 2012)

I was drinking over four litres a day to try and control the barmy hunger that seemed to dominate the first short period of the daily commute. I can't say it did me much harm, but I did whazz so much I could cut right through a urinal cake in a day.


----------



## roadrash (7 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I was drinking over four litres a day to try and control the barmy hunger that seemed to dominate the first short period of the daily commute. I can't say it did me much harm, but I did whazz so much I could cut right through a urinal cake in a day.


 
urinal cake ,...... didnt do them on my last cafe stop...


----------



## black'n'yellow (7 Aug 2012)

lots of good advice here - "_8 glasses of water_" (how big is a glass?) / "_pee should be relatively clear_" (how clear is relatively?) - keep it up fellas....


----------



## Octet (7 Aug 2012)

The official measurement for a 'glass' is 8 fluid ounces.


----------



## lordloveaduck (7 Aug 2012)

You don't need to drink eight glasses of water a day, as you got water from other sources throughout the day.
It's a bit like the other myth of eating little and often when three meals a day is far better as the space between meals is greater and that is the time you burn food.


----------



## snorri (7 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> The official measurement for a 'glass' is 8 fluid ounces.


 
Fluid ounces? Must be a US recommendation, treat with suspicion.


----------



## amaferanga (7 Aug 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> It's a bit like the other myth of eating little and often when three meals a day is far better as the space between meals is greater and that is the time you burn food.


 
Evidence?


----------



## lordloveaduck (7 Aug 2012)

amaferanga said:


> Evidence?


http://www.livestrong.com/article/438043-the-effects-of-3-meals-a-day/
http://www.livestrong.com/article/43876-eat-three-meals-day/
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...ternoon_with_Venice_A_Fulton_and_Huw_Edwards/
(2:30.44)
and lot's more+ there's a heck of a lot of people still around (not wasted away)


----------



## palinurus (7 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I was drinking over four litres a day to try and control the barmy hunger that seemed to dominate the first short period of the daily commute. I can't say it did me much harm, but I did whazz so much I could cut right through a urinal cake in a day.


 
Due to cutbacks at work we no longer have these, they went and along with it my job satisfaction. I'd try to make sure I'd cut it in half by the end of the day- meant I had to drink plenty of water and tea. I'd leave work with a proper sense of achievement.


----------



## palinurus (7 Aug 2012)

And a sore bladder muscle.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Aug 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> You don't need to drink eight glasses of water a day, as you got water from other sources throughout the day.
> It's a bit like the other myth of eating little and often when three meals a day is far better as the space between meals is greater and that is the time you burn food.


 
The whole metabolism boosting properties of eating little and often is much debated, but what is for sure, eating smaller meals and often reduces the temptation to snack and is thus a sustainable way to manage your diet.


----------



## sittingbull (7 Aug 2012)

I have always wondered whether the water in tea and coffee counts as they're both diuretics so could have a negative effect on hydration. A quick "search" reveals it does count


----------



## Ajay (7 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> If it starts to smell.....go to the doctors.



Or stop eating Sugar Puffs


----------



## Garz (7 Aug 2012)

sittingbull said:


> I have always wondered whether the water in tea and coffee counts as they're both diuretics so could have a negative effect on hydration. A quick "search" reveals it does count


 
Water is water, as long as your not using 5 tea-bags per brew or treacle thickness of coffee then it will count to your x cups/glasses/whatever a day.


----------



## amaferanga (8 Aug 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> http://www.livestrong.com/article/438043-the-effects-of-3-meals-a-day/
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/43876-eat-three-meals-day/
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...ternoon_with_Venice_A_Fulton_and_Huw_Edwards/
> (2:30.44)
> and lot's more+ there's a heck of a lot of people still around (not wasted away)


 
Is that a joke? The evidence is 2 links to the Livestrong website + the BBC iplayer!

I meant real evidence - peer reviewed scientific publications. Your assertion was so strong that I figured you really must know your stuff. You said it's 'far better' - quite a strong assertion.


----------



## Nebulous (12 Aug 2012)

I don't measure very carefully, but I try to drink a gallon of fluid in a day, and generally achieve at least that.


----------



## Octet (12 Aug 2012)

When out cycling I normally take a 1.5 L Camelbak which I would finish every 15 - 20 miles or so. Then I have my normal drinks, so a glass in the morning and then at lunch, dinner and in the evening. It might not all be water, some squash, some juice but it is still fluid.


----------



## byegad (12 Aug 2012)

roadrash said:


> urinal cake ,...... didnt do them on my last cafe stop...


Only in Glasgow and it's deep fried.


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Aug 2012)

FYI






I find if drink plenty of water it helps keep my appetite under control, if I don't I can eat like a horse


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't it look odd getting the chart out at communal loos?


I'm the same with appetite.


----------



## Octet (12 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Doesn't it look odd getting the chart out at communal loos?


 
Not as bad as using the Bristol Stool Chart


----------



## captainhastings (12 Aug 2012)

In my early running days I peed blood 3 times over a few months due too running dehydrated. I panicked the first time and shot down the docs receptionist said come back tomorrow so I slapped bottle of red piddle on the counter and soon got seen.
Not happened for years now as I am all ways hydrated and the stomach muscles have improved. Caused by empty bladder slapping about apparently


----------



## lordloveaduck (12 Aug 2012)

amaferanga said:


> Is that a joke? The evidence is 2 links to the Livestrong website + the BBC iplayer!
> 
> I meant real evidence - peer reviewed scientific publications. Your assertion was so strong that I figured you really must know your stuff. You said it's 'far better' - quite a strong assertion.


 
It's just to show you it's not writen in stone that you have to knock back a certain amount of water to avoid death. Jeez maybe you should cut back or at least let some of it out of your body.


----------



## Orange (12 Aug 2012)

Copious cups of coffee throughout the day keeps me plenty well hydrated. I definitely avoid drinking before the commute ride to work or back home though - to avoid having to water the bushes.


----------



## machew (12 Aug 2012)

Drinking methylene blue before a urine tests tends to upset the the testers


----------



## Berties (12 Aug 2012)

I drink at least ten pints of water a day as i work in temps of around 40+ degrees c,but as i have found that i take extra salt and a couple of small cokes or sugar drinks i never cramp


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1980811, member: 9609"]I don't think the colour is as important as how high, I'm about 5 inches short of my own height - a little worrying[/quote]

I've read this many times and still don't understand?


----------



## Lisa21 (14 Aug 2012)

Not just me then!!


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

Maybe he is talking about how far he can fire his stream!


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1984931, member: 9609"]Exactly - is it normal not to be able to achieve ones own height, or is it a bit odd even trying?[/quote]

I am fairly certain most men like to piss all over a wall style urinal, blitz the urinal block or out in the wilderness in the winter, spray it about a bit to create the illusion of a small bush fire, but I would hazard a guess that most people don't want to risk an accidental eyeful/mouthful of their own piss whilst taking things to your degree of extremity!


----------



## lordloveaduck (14 Aug 2012)

PS to what ever post that chap went into a huff about

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/14/drinking-8-glasses-of-wat_n_899276.html

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=...L_en-GBGB493GB493&ie=UTF-8&aq=4&oq=eight+glas


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1984931, member: 9609"]Exactly - is it normal not to be able to achieve ones own height, or is it a bit odd even trying?[/quote]

Now I get it! Surely the beer would help? A lad at my primary school managed to wee out of a window above a urinal and hit a teacher. Well that's what he claimed anyway.


----------



## mikmurray (15 Aug 2012)

tyred said:


> I always aim for this and probably exceed it most days. As I don't drink tea, coffee or alcohol, I tend to have a glass of water when others are drinking something "more exciting."
> 
> I have no idea if it's good for me or bad for me but it's a habit I've got into.


i love your avatar....."our willie"......aint read that in years, i used to get the annual every xmas, great memories lol


----------



## tyred (16 Aug 2012)

mikmurray said:


> i love your avatar....."our willie"......aint read that in years, i used to get the annual every xmas, great memories lol


 
A Scottish friend of my Granny's used to send The Broons or Our Willie to me every year as a Christmas present. I grew to love them and in more recent times have collected some of the original annuals drawn by Dudley D. Watkins (as was Desperate Dan, Lord Snooty and many other comic favourites). I think he was a hugely gifted artist.


----------



## Licramite (24 Aug 2012)

I normally drink about a pint of water before setting off on say a 30mile journey, another half a bottle on route and about a pint when I finish.
I find it a good idea to load up on water before I go but not to drink to much on route. -
Ive always been a sweaty betty , on battlemarches the other guys would come in looking a bit flushed , me I looked like I was dragged through a hedge backwards and had a bucket of water tiped over me head.

having said that I,m not busting a gut out thier, on my exercise bike it looks like I,m melting.


----------



## growingvegetables (24 Aug 2012)

mikmurray said:


> "our willie"


"Oor Wullie", puleeeazzzzz!

Apart from "our willie" sounding a bit twee, ..... nooooooooooh! I won't go there!


----------



## Fat B'stard (29 Aug 2012)

We came back from India a few years ago after a 3 week holiday where my wife caught hepatitis and was told by the doctor to drink 4 litres a day for 1 month (extremely difficult actually). After the follow up appointment, he took a blood sample and could see through it!!! Suggested that she eased off the water intake considerably.
I also watched that big bang thoery tv show where they hooked up one of the presenters and took a water/fat/muscle reading and subjected him to a rigourous excercise programme. Afterward they re measured him and found out he only lost 900ml of water (i think) well its wasn't as much as he expected after sweating most of the day


----------

